# Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - Superb Mild Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Perfect construction and burn. Mild, creamy taste with just a bit of tanginess.

Read the full review here: Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - Superb Mild Smoke


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

I could not agree more... I really like these


----------

